
​Making mesh networks just got much easier with Wi-Fi Alliance's EasyMesh - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/making-mesh-networks-just-got-much-easier-with-wi-fi-alliances-easymesh/
======
sorenbs
I'm looking forward to see how this impacts existing wifi mesh routers like
Eero and Orbi. Hopefully this standard will make good wifi routers more
mainstream.

~~~
CrankyBear
I hope so!

